# Video Released of Trooper-Involved Shooting



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.wltx.com/story/news/loca...leased-of-trooper-involved-shooting/16187305/

Columbia, SC (WLTX) - The video showing a shooting involving a state trooper and an unarmed man has been released to the public.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

From what I seen on the video, totally uncalled for reaction by the LEO. He is now an ex-LEO, charged with a crime and could get 20 years, I hope he does, he could have easily killed that guy for what a seat belt violation?
*EDIT*
One more thought, as far as I am concerned it doesn't matter if you are LEO or just CCP, when you have a gun you have a responsibility, you pull it out and start shooting you had better be sure you are in the right.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I saw this video this morning, as far as I'm concerned the trooper totally over reacted. Glad he was fired and charges should be brought against him.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Yeah, pretty poor quality video, but I think the trooper is in deep shit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Scared rookie cops are highly dangerous. Prayers for all concerned.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Is it just me, or did it seem like the driver moved very quickly to retrieve his wallet from the car. I guess he scared the LEO into thinking he was going for a gun. I guess from now on, I will explain to a LEO what I'm going to do and do it very slowly.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Is it just me, or did it seem like the driver moved very quickly to retrieve his wallet from the car. I guess he scared the LEO into thinking he was going for a gun. I guess from now on, I will explain to a LEO what I'm going to do and do it very slowly.


I am guessing the officer said..give me your license and the man went to get it...

The officer should have told him right for the start to get back in his vehicle

and you are right... "Officer my license is in my wallet in the vehicle..do you want me to get it"


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Horrible and tragic decision to use lethal force. Its tough out there and I for one would not want to have to make these decisions for a living. I hope the motorist recovers fully and rapidly.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't like second guessing other cops, but there is no justifying this one in any way. Get out your checkbook boys, it's going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Second guessing, he was stopped for a seat belt infraction but the cop had his weapon drawn!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Move slowly around cops and put yourself in their shoes. They don't know if you are a good or bad guy. Of course I am not saying the LEO was justified in his actions, but the victim could have avoided it also.

Good lord, what a horrible shooter! That is embarrassing.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

This is hyper-reactionary... The officer could have done a number of things to avoid shooting like seeking cover behind his vehicle. To me its a clear case of this cop being poorly trained...not only in marksmanship but also in when to fire and threat identification. This cop will feed the Race based accusation even more.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Is it just me, or did it seem like the driver moved very quickly to retrieve his wallet from the car. I guess he scared the LEO into thinking he was going for a gun. I guess from now on, I will explain to a LEO what I'm going to do and do it very slowly.


A few things I've practiced for a very long time when I get pulled over by a LEO. First remain in the vehicle unless told to get out. As soon as I pull over and the vehicle is stopped, I put both hands on top of the steering wheel so the officer coming up to the car can see them. I keep my vehicle registration and insurance card in the glove box, I wait until the officer ask for them, then tell him/her where they are so he/she knows why I am reaching into the glove box. I haven't been pulled over since I have my CCP but if/when I am I will give my license and tell the LEO I am armed and where the weapon is (it is not required in this state to do so, but I figure it is a good idea.)
All this I believe a good way of doing things, and something that should be discussed with young people getting ready to start driving, HOWEVER, it doesn't mean that the LEO has a right to shoot you if your don't.
Simply put, if you are that scared of being shot, then perhaps the law enforcement business is not for you. Nobody wants to get shot, but LEO can't be gun-happy either.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

It comes down to training, more the conditioning of a police officer in basic

"XYZ cops are shot every day"

"We won't you to come home" 

Cops are scared... So react as such, shame tho, a few symple steeps would have defused the situation from the start


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Many more shooting like this and cops will start getting shot at as soon as they pull they're weapon. They are creating a bad image by actions like this that are happening way to often.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You are correct, but its still not an excuse to pull the trigger on your weapon without seeing one. Its not like the guy was going to fire on the officer without turning or making a very odd arm/hand movement which he didn't even have a chance to do.

The people that like to rag on the police for their errors should take note this officer was removed from service and charged like you or I would be for doing anything like it. Those that like to compare the police in the United States to jack booted thugs and worse should note that jack booted thugs and worse were never fired, charged like common criminals and forced to pay the price for their crimes like this former officer will be.



paraquack said:


> Is it just me, or did it seem like the driver moved very quickly to retrieve his wallet from the car. I guess he scared the LEO into thinking he was going for a gun. I guess from now on, I will explain to a LEO what I'm going to do and do it very slowly.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> It comes down to training, more the conditioning of a police officer in basic
> 
> *"XYZ cops are shot every day"
> *
> ...


don't know if that is true or not, but the number of citizens shot by cops and the number of cops shot is way out of proportion and how many citizens shot are innocent by standers or just plan innocent period but still shot by cops? If the cops are going to act as though they are in a war then they should expect the non cops to respond in kind, you can't have it both ways, IMO. I'm not sure how this issue can be fixed in a proper way / time frame as it has been building for many years now. To long have cops been acting like the military and the military acting like cops and neither one works as it should.


----------

